# Reviewed :- Metallica's new album (Death Magnetic).



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

Decided to review Metallica's new album. I got the album on the next day of its release and I must say that I am pretty much impressed. Some might complain that Metallica has lost their charm but it is not like that. They are still what they were, doing best what they do.

The guitars, bass and drums all sound exceptional. The new bassist (Robert Trujillo) is really good. The first song 'That Was Just Your Life' is awesome. Started slowly like Enter Sandman but than it caught pace and started to accelarate and it was really a pleasure listening to it. The guitar riffs are good and so is the drumming. Looks like age has not done any damage to Metallica's music! James' vocals are good but they are not like the ones in the albums like 'Metallica' and 'Masters of Puppets'. It almost sounded like he was rapping at occasions but still they are bearable and not bad. The next song is called 'The End of the Line' and its one of my most favoured songs from the album. It sounds as a continuation of the first song at first but it isn't. The guitars and the bass is just......PERFECT in this song. Really loved it and had a lot of fun headbanging on this. The drums are good too. The vocals and the lyrics are good and once again, Kirk does an awesome job at guitars and this song shows that Robert is as good as any of the old bassists of Metallica (sparing Cliff Burton, obviously). This proves that Metallica has not gone soft. James does a pretty good work at vocals on this one. Moving to the third song, its called 'Broken, Beat & Scarred' and it kicks off in an awesome manner. Actually, I am listening to this song while writting this review! The song starts with exceptional instrumentation and than James kicks in with vocals and I must apprecite him here. He hardly goes off-tone and the guitar is awesome with fast-paced and intense drumming. Kirk plays a mind-blowing riff on this song...as always. Robert again shows his talent and skills. Lars drummins feels a little slow at times but nothing serious. All in all, this is a good song. Moving on to the next one, its called 'The Day That Never Comes ' and it was launched quite a while ago and many Metallica fans have already heard. This is one of the medium paced songs of the album and resembles 'Nothing Else Matter' and 'One'. It starts with guitars and slowly the drums and the vocals slip in. For some strange reason, I did not like Jame's vocals on this one. They are kinda average, i.e, not bad and not too good also. The guitar is good but the exception here drums which are awesome on this songs and really sets the ambience of the song. The song moves from medium pace to a little faster pace and a grin spreads around my mouth. Than they play at a very high speed. Guitars sounded awesome. I also loved the bass. The only flaw in this song was James' vocals but it might be just my opinion. The song's closure was quite nice. Ok, to the next song, its called 'All Nightmare Wrong'. Starts with good guitar+bass playing and moves on to a fast pace. This song consists of one the best bass playing in the album. I was really blown by its starting. Let me tell the truth....the vocals are again mediocore. This really sets off this awesome song but well they aren't still a huge problem. With intense drumming, fast guitars and OK vocals, this song was a good treat. It had good lyrics too. The riff at the middle of the song sounds cool but it can just be my age! There were backing vocals on this song but they sounded almost non-existent, thanks to the faulty mastering. The next song is called 'Cyanide' and it was performed live at a Metallica concert. It started with guitars and bass as always and the drums kicked in. The drums really set the rythum of this song. This song also incorporates good vocals and rythumic bass and guitars. The song is good if not excellent and I did enjoy it. The lyrics are kinda ok and does the job. I am really starting to like the new bassist, he is really kick-ass. There is some awesome guitar playing in the last quarter of the song which is really appreciated by me. The next song is one of the most anticipated one, its called 'Unforgive III' and I think it is very good. It starts with some peaceful guitar playing by Kirk and James. Slowly the bass makes it's presence felt and the drums follow. A really rythumic instrumentation. The vocals are a little good and does the job fine. The lyrics are good on this one. My dad, who is an anti-metal person also liked this song. Most of the song proceeds at a moderate pace until the last few minutes where the guitar playing is mind-blowing. Kirk is really perfect at what he does. Unforgiven III really lives upto the expectations. The next song is 'Judas Kiss'. This song started with moderate guitar playing and accelarated than again dropped to a slower pace and than accelarate again. The vocals really suck on this one. Especially at the beginning. The bass and drums are good but they do not match other songs from this album. Guitar is also good but not the best. On a sidenote, this song is quite long at 8 minutes and is the second longest song. There is a fast guitar riff in this song too, a Metallica routine. The next song is called 'Suicide and Redemption' and is the longest song of the album at nearly 10 minutes. It starts with guitars and bass and slow drums which increase in speed as they further play. This song also has awesome guitar playing. This song does not consist of any vocals, just instruments and they are played in such a manner that this song alone justifies the price you pay for the album. The bass, guitar and drums are just simply amazing. The next and the last song is called 'My Apocalypse'. The song is good. Fast guitars and drums coupled with really lame vocals (ya, you read that right!). Looks like James was not taught to spell 'Apocalypse'. Anyways, the song is good and a nice end to an energetic album. The guitar is mind-blowing like always and Lars plays the drums well to which sets the pace and the rythum for the song. 

Seems like Metallica are continuing their legacy of continous success and they dont seem like they want to end it soon. At last, this album is recommanded to any thrash metal fan and ofcourse to all the Metallica fans.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 20, 2008)

well i didn't read the whole thing and i don't like metallica all that much and the day that never comes is overproduced.dunno abt the rest of th album will listen to it tom and reply.

ur review ending seemed very biased.for best music reviews check sputnikmusic.com they really have a good taste


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> well i didn't read the whole thing and i don't like metallica all that much and the day that never comes is overproduced.dunno abt the rest of th album will listen to it tom and reply.
> 
> ur review ending seemed very biased.for best music reviews check sputnikmusic.com they really have a good taste



I refer to www.metal-archives.com for reviews coz I only listen to metal. No sh1t and emo muzic here, sorry.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

Check out the top of this page.



> *Reviews* A forum to discuss/review ONLY software and hardware products.



You should've posted this in the Chit Chat section !!!

Anyways, gotta check this album out. Metallica is really good.


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 20, 2008)

I think the songs are focused more on Drums.... And they are missing too much on lead guitar... Loved the old classic metallica songs...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

latino_ansari said:


> I think the songs are focused more on Drums.... And they are missing too much on lead guitar... Loved the old classic metallica songs...



 Enter Sandman, Master of Puppets, Of Wolf and of Man, One, Fuel, etc were really good songs.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know.... The songs missed the powerful vocals that we are used to. The Base is truly awesome.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 21, 2008)

this album still is not the old metallica i am looking for...but yeah i would agree that this album is far better than '****' anger...was a rubbish one...This album is better but by no means upto metallica standards...for eg..some of the riffs & solos in the song 'The day that never comes' just doesn't seem to match...Something is amiss...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 21, 2008)

I dont consider St.Anger as one of Metallica's album.....its just plain sh1t.


----------



## static_x (Oct 3, 2008)

Just listen to *"The Day That Never Comes..."* the typical Metallica riffs....only one word for it *WOW!!!*...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

^^Awesome song dude.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Oct 3, 2008)

please format the review. its just unreadable


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

^Don't read it .


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2008)

The Day That Never Comes is the song i had been looking for since a long time


----------



## R2K (Oct 7, 2008)

static_x said:


> Just listen to *"The Day That Never Comes..."* the typical Metallica riffs....only one word for it *WOW!!!*...


+1


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 7, 2008)

thats the only song ive heard of metallica's new album...roked the hell outta me...dloaded the video in HD n played it at full volume until my wingmates (hostel) came n asked me to STFU 

gr8 song..will listen to rest of the album now


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

Paranj...good try..but from next time format like : [Album Name]

1. * That Was Just Your Life* --> ur comments 
2.
3.

etc etc ..Presentation makes much more impact to reader than plain copy pasting from ur notepad etc 

I wasnt able to read full just because of format ..If u have time, jus format as I said ...Good luck


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 7, 2008)

static_x said:


> Just listen to *"The Day That Never Comes..."* the typical Metallica riffs....only one word for it *WOW!!!*...



Did you see the Music Video.... go watch it if you havent .. 

Hooked onto Cyanide ... unforgiven III and ofcoarse The Day That Never Comes


----------

